# Stihl 038 AV super capacity?



## demographic (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi, newbie here.

I have fairly recently been given a "broken" Stihl 038AV super, now as I'm pretty new to chainsaws but have owned plenty twostroke motorbikes I cleaned the carb, twiddled the carb screws and its a runner 

New chain on it and its cutting well too.
Anyway, I bought a owners manual, plus a workshop manual and am not really sure what cc its got, the choices seem to be 61cc, 66cc and 72cc.

I am not that bothered but for the fact that in order to buy bits (when needed) I might need to know what I have.

For a start, do they all have the same crank or do some have a longer stroke?
Which one is mine?
What parts are interchangable?

There's plenty more questions that will crop up but that will do for now.
Regards Scott.


----------



## willsaw4beer (Feb 22, 2009)

demographic said:


> Hi, newbie here.
> 
> I have fairly recently been given a "broken" Stihl 038AV super, now as I'm pretty new to chainsaws but have owned plenty twostroke motorbikes I cleaned the carb, twiddled the carb screws and its a runner
> 
> ...



Just a guess but if it's the super it's more than likely the larger displacement.


----------



## Stihldoc (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome to AS. The 038 saw is a great, if heavy, model. The standard 038 is a 61.0cc motor with a 50mm bore abd puts out 4.0 HP. The 038 Super gets a larger cylinder- its 52mm bore, with a displacement of 66.8cc, and slugs out a little more HP. Both saws use the same crankcase & cylinder. Both saws have several different mufflers that have been used over the years, but are interchangable between the variants. The only difference I remember is that there are 2 Bing carbs that were used. I don't have the Bing info on my computer, and don't remember if the venturis were different sizes. The 1119 series saws (038 models) are well thought of, if not heavy by today's standards. Regardless, you got a great saw.


----------



## demographic (Feb 22, 2009)

Great stuff, thanks very much for the info.
Looks like I landed on my feet with this one then.
Scott.


----------



## parrisw (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice saw that is. I got one and really like it.

Post up some pics.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Feb 22, 2009)

Stihldoc said:


> Welcome to AS. The 038 saw is a great, if heavy, model. The standard 038 is a 61.0cc motor with a 50mm bore abd puts out 4.0 HP. The 038 Super gets a larger cylinder- its 52mm bore, with a displacement of 66.8cc, and slugs out a little more HP. Both saws use the same crankcase & cylinder. Both saws have several different mufflers that have been used over the years, but are interchangable between the variants. The only difference I remember is that there are 2 Bing carbs that were used. I don't have the Bing info on my computer, and don't remember if the venturis were different sizes. The 1119 series saws (038 models) are well thought of, if not heavy by today's standards. Regardless, you got a great saw.



Not exactly.... The 038 AV is the 61cc at 48mm bore. The 038 Super is 67cc at 50mm bore. Both of these use the same crankcases. The 038 MAG, MAG II, and MS380 are 72cc at 52mm bore. The MAG / 380 crankcases ARE different. The cylinder hold down bolts are spaced wider, due to the larger bore. The crankshaft is the same on all 038's, not sure about the 380, but the stroke is the same. There are about 6 different mufflers. Most of the supers I have seen (I have 3) have the 2 port muffler. The good Magnum muffler is actually 3 port. Lots of parts get changed over the years. IF your saw is a 50mm bore (super,) you have a 67cc machine.


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 22, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> Not exactly.... The 038 AV is the 61cc at 48mm bore. The 038 Super is 67cc at 50mm bore. Both of these use the same crankcases. The 038 MAG, MAG II, and MS380 are 72cc at 52mm bore. The MAG / 380 crankcases ARE different. The cylinder hold down bolts are spaced wider, due to the larger bore. The crankshaft is the same on all 038's, not sure about the 380, but the stroke is the same. There are about 6 different mufflers. Most of the supers I have seen (I have 3) have the 2 port muffler. The good Magnum muffler is actually 3 port. Lots of parts get changed over the years. IF your saw is a 50mm bore (super,) you have a 67cc machine.




What he said. !!!!!


You can make them into a 72cc, do a search here.......


----------



## demographic (Feb 23, 2009)

Another question about it, The "airfilter"...

Its just a mesh with aproximately 1mm holes and although it seems capable of stopping small rodents from getting into the engine and maybe most insects but its nothing at all like the oil coated foam airfilter on my motocrosser.

It doesn't look like it would stop much in the way of small particulate matter getting into the engine and the manual doesn't really give much away about if it should also have a paper or foam filter over the top of it, is it supposed to just be a fine mesh teastrainer affair?
Thanks in advance, Scott.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Feb 23, 2009)

There are two 038 filters. The screen one you mention, and the "flocked" one. Obvoiusly, the screen one flows more air. I use the flocked ones.


----------



## Mike PA (Feb 23, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> Not exactly.... The 038 AV is the 61cc at 48mm bore. The 038 Super is 67cc at 50mm bore. Both of these use the same crankcases. The 038 MAG, MAG II, and MS380 are 72cc at 52mm bore. The MAG / 380 crankcases ARE different. The cylinder hold down bolts are spaced wider, due to the larger bore. The crankshaft is the same on all 038's, not sure about the 380, but the stroke is the same. There are about 6 different mufflers. Most of the supers I have seen (I have 3) have the 2 port muffler. The good Magnum muffler is actually 3 port. Lots of parts get changed over the years. IF your saw is a 50mm bore (super,) you have a 67cc machine.



:agree2:

Good description


----------

